# SIBO England UK



## Jotta12 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello,I hope this is the right discussion board to post this message on and please feel free to move it if not.Does anybody know of any gastroenterologists in the UK (and specifically in England or Wales actually), who recognise SIBO as a cause of IBS type symptoms and have a diagnosis and treatment protocol?I understand that Guy’s and St Thomas’ Hospital in London does, however I don’t know the name of a specific gastroenterologist to request a referral to.I also understand Dr Ian Penman of ‘Edinburgh Gastroenterology’ does, however he is based in Edinburgh and not covered by the English NHS.Finally, I believe that Professor Peter Whorwell of the ‘South Manchester Functional Bowel Service’ has previously prescribed antibiotic treatment for SIBO, however I am unsure whether this was just something he was willing to try at a patient’s request, or whether he is familiar with SIBO and has an established treatment protocol.Any help/comments/experiences would be greatly appreciated,Thanks,Jotta12


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

I have seen Dr Alison Hart at St Marks in Harrow with regards to SIBO. On the St Marks site it liss the consultants and their specialist interests. I haven't seen Dr Hart in a long time due to my distance from the hospital but following a Hydrogen Breath Test she pescribed me a trial rotation of antibiotics & made me referals to Biofeedback & a dietician. I opted out of the Biofeedback. I was not pescribed probiotics as I was told (by the dietician) that with SIBO there is no known probiotic which specifically helps.St Marks is a NHS & private hospital. Everyone I have talked to there has been extremely knowledgable. Hope that helps.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was tested by Prof Peter Whorwell at Manchester and they are very familiar with SIBO. I dont have it but they are very experienced with the disease and its an NHS Hospital too.


----------



## Jotta12 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies, that's really helpful Any tips for requesting a referral from your GP? - were yours quite willing to refer you?Many thanks,Jotta12


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Getting a referal from mine was a bit of a battle as he didn't like the fact that I was doing my own research and had discovered SIBO from reading on the internet. Before getting the referal to St Marks I was referred to a couole local hospitals pointlessly as they didn't do HBTs. I think if you see your GP saying I want to be referred to a specific hospital to see a specific consultant because ohter ppl with my symptoms have been helped by them, then they shouldn't put up too much of a fight.


----------



## clarettennis (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Jotta,

Just messaging to see how your journey is getting on? I too am trying to find a Gastroenteroligist (preferably on the NHS) who understands SIBO. Who did you go see? Is their anyone you could recommend?

Many, many thanks

Jamie


----------



## clarettennis (Oct 16, 2012)

Also I can't seem to find any info on Hydrogen Breath Tests at Guy' and St Thomas' hospitals... any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LillyGrace (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, thanks for these posts. I've just signed up.

[I've just spent hours composing a reply and I clicked on "more reply options" out of curiosity and lost it. Might be just as well! Last auto says I can restore it - how?]

Anyway, in brief:

has anyone tried Bimuno or FMT to restore their gut flora balance and effect healing of gut mucosa?

Try Bio Lab in London (private) for breath tests (both hydrogen and methane for bacteria). Tel.:020 7636 5959/5905

For info. on Bimuno and FMT Google:

Prof. Glen Gibson, Reading University, ref. prebiotic research into galacto-oligosaccharides = Bimuno

Prof. Thomas Borody, Australia, ref. faecal microbial transplant (FMT) and Taymount Clinic, Hitchin UK (private).

Also interesting 2011 programme on www.bbc.co.uk/player/episode/b00z6dvv/Case_Notes_Gut_Bacteria/

Any more info. or personal experience of these would be helpful, especially NHS referrals.

Best wishes,

LillyGrace


----------

